# Fisher Homesteader/ Western Suburbanite adjustments



## markmess2000 (Jul 17, 2005)

I dont have a service manual... but what I am wondering is... are there adjustments on these plow hydraulics?? other then the plow drop, I am wondering can I adjust the fluid transfer for the left right movement?? The problem I have is when I angle right it is smooth and perfect, but when I angle left... it is choppy and I am wondering if it is in need of some kind of adjustment???


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Only adjustment I believe is drop. Left to right are through the solenoid/valve. You change the fluid, maybe air?


----------



## markmess2000 (Jul 17, 2005)

Well, I did a lil poking around and found a "plug" in the top of the unit that if I turn the screw it adjusts the left and stopped the choppyness. however if you turn it too much it will let the right side piston "collapse" from pushing so it is a delicate adjustment


----------

